# Shop Fox Aluma-Classic Fence



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with the Shop Fox Aluma-Classic Fence (W1716)?

I'm thinking about buying one, and would appreciate any feedback.

This fence woudl replace the stock fence that came with my Jet 708100 WorkShop saw.


----------



## TexasJim (Jul 16, 2009)

No experience but I am looking for one, too. From all the reading I've done they seem to be worth the money and should work on any saw. Missed one on eBay last week - got "slammed" at the last minute. I am also considering a Delta T2. Am told they are Bessemeyer clone and a lot cheaper. Less than the Aluma-clasic, too.


----------



## scarbor (Jul 2, 2009)

I have no experience with the shop fox aluminum but did have the delta T2 for a little while and returned it due to flex, I think it was also aluminum. My 2 cents would be to just save a bit more and get a steel frame one. I've been thru the mill and wasted my money on cheaper ones like the craftsman align-a-rip and the delta t2. I finally bought the shop fox classic steel fence with the 7 ft. rails and couldnt be happier. The steel is just so much tuffer and no flex!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Having had bad experiences with a couple of aluminum fences in the past, I decided on the Shop Fox Classic (arrived today via UPS) ... got a heck of deal on it from Warren Cutlery, a Shop Fox dealer in Rhinebeck, NY.

After talking with the sales guy, Jim Zitz, I decided the steel model was a better buy. With shipping from NY to WI it came to $225.00. The box weighed 80 pounds, and the rails and fence are just plain stout!

I don't know why I am sitting here typing … I should be out in the shop installing my new fence.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Dane - The Shop Fox Classic is a good copy of the Biesemeyer Commercial fence. The Shop Fox Aluma-Classic is a good copy of the Biesemeyer "Homeshop" fence. The Biese homeshop and SF Aluma Classic have somewhat lighter duty steel than the Commercial fence and the SF Classic, but are by no means "light duty". Both are steel t-square designs, but the SF Aluma Classic has aluminum clad faces vs the laminate faces found on the Biese, and a the UHMW plastic faces on the SF Classic..

The Delta T2 mentioned is very similar to the Aluma Classic and Biese Homeshop fence, and are sometimes referred to as a "Biese Lite".

Hope you enjoy your new fence!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have the Shop Fox Aluma-Classic fence on my Grizzly cabinet saw and am very satisfied with it. It came with the saw when I bought it new last year. Before I got the saw I had thoughts of buying the Biesemeyer, but after using it I was very satisfied. It is dead on accurate and solid.
I would have no problem recommending it.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Have one on my Grizz 0444Z. Been a good fence once indicated properly.
Bill


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have on my grizzly cabinet Saw great fence It is about 5 years old no problems
Chuck


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

I also have one on my Grizzly. I think it's great and it pretty darn accurate. I too was contemplating getting the Biesemeyer because I heard it was so great. I think the Shop Fox Classic is a great fence, it's the first fence I have ever owned where I don't have the measuer the distance between the blade every time I move it.


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

I have one on my Griz Hybrid TS. Easily adjustable and locks secure. Good piece of hardware.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Dane,
Let us know how the installation went. I may want to update my TS fence one of these days. Stock one on my Ridgid is okay but not great, and a great fence would make it a better saw.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I had a chnace to do quite a bit of work with it over the weekend … here is a link to my review: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/840


----------



## FenceWorkshop (Nov 5, 2009)

Never heard of it.


----------



## thatwoodworkingguy (May 19, 2010)

I use this fence everyday on my grizz and its been great. no complaints.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Just bought this fence, I already own the W2006 w/7foot rails. I loved that fence, was very accurate. Am hoping this fence is just as good. I have a Craftsman 21833 table saw and plan to install this fence on that saw. Fence that came with the saw is Ok, but is very touchy and skinny. I was going to build my own, but by the time I buy the components, well let's just say it will be double in cost what the shop fox is sold for. If the W1716 is as versatile as the W2006, then I'll be real happy.
In case you are wondering, my old tablesaw was ravaged by rust last year after being caught in a severe storm that damaged my garage. The fence however, survived. Now it is too big for my shop, as the foot print has been reduced and a couple of new items have been added. Therefore a more mobile compact saw and fence system was needed.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

The long rail version of this Shop Fox Aluma Classic fence is on sale at Amazon for $275 + tax.

Does anyone know if this will fit a Ridgid R4512 table saw without any modifications?

Is there any deflection in the fence when it is locked down and you apply some light finger pressure to the end of the fence furthest away from the cam lock?

Trying to determine if there is any appreciable difference between this and the Shop Fox Classic which is about $100 more for a shorter railed version.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

No noticeable deflection. I cut 4×8 plywood with mine and it doesn't deflect. I love the alums classic.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

What is the hole spacing? Will it fit a Ridgid R4512?


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Don't know, but I can measure mine when I get home.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> The long rail version of this Shop Fox Aluma Classic fence is on sale at Amazon for $275 + tax.
> 
> Does anyone know if this will fit a Ridgid R4512 table saw without any modifications?
> 
> ...


Applying pressure at the tail end of a fence only proves the physics laws of leverage ….the longer the fence, the more likely it is to move if you yank on the end of it, and doesn't represent the lateral pressures that a fence sees during a cut. To test a fence for realistic deflection, apply moderate lateral pressure to the fence just before the blade to see if it moves….that's where the vast majority of lateral pressure during a cut is applied.

The Shop Fox Classic has larger thicker tubing and is steel, so should be a bit more robust. AFAIK, the Aluma Classic also has an aluminum from rail now…..it was a steel a few years back. Sorry, but I can't tell you how robust the new version of the Aluma Classic is now.

*W1721 - Shop Fox Long Rails & Legs for Aluma-Classic®*:









For your saw, I think the Delta T3 (aka Model # 36-T30T3) from HD for $194 is an excellent choice….lighter duty than the SF Classic, but retains the all steel tubing construction. It's not likely that any of these fences will fit as direct bolt-ons. The good news is that cast iron actually drills pretty easily.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

My aluma Classic is an 06 or 07 and the rails are 57" long. From left to right on the front the second hole is about 2 13/16 from the first. Then from each to the next is 6 7/8, 6 7/16, 6 7/8 2 13/16 and 6 7/8. I am not using the fourth or fifth holes on my GO575. The back rail is the same spacing. The only amuminum on my fence is the two faces. Everything else is steel.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

Well that's certainly disappointing if they cheapened it by using aluminum front rails.

Firefighter- thanks for the measurements although it sounds like they are moot if the front rail on today's Aluma Classic is different than your steel front rail.

I'll have to give Grizzly a call tomorrow and get the story on this.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm not sure, but it appears that the 57" version is steel and the 79" version is extruded aluminum, as far as the rails go.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

It looks like the 79" Aluma Classic may have what appear to be slots for the rails where some kind of T-nut attaches to it? Am I seeing things? If so, this may be good as far as wide compatibility, but what about for sturdiness?

What would you do?

1. Buy a Shop Fox Classic fence for ~ $315 shipped to attach to my ~ $450 Ridgid R4512 table saw. Will have to drill it or the saw for it to fit. Is this worth the $120 premium over the Delta T3?

2. Buy the Shop Fox Aluma Classic fence for ~ $300 shipped to attach to my ~ $450 Ridgid R4512 table saw.

3. Buy a new 5 HP cabinet left tilt saw from Grizzly with built-in router table for $1550 shipped and sell Ridgid R4512. I'm thinking for cutting plywood and 3/4" - 1" hard woods, that this isn't really a necessity, but certainly a nice-to-have.

4. Buy the Delta T3 fence for ~ $190 shipped to attach to my ~ $450 Ridgid R4512 table saw. Will have to drill it to get it to fit. The reviews i've read are mixed on this. Some complain of deflection, some complain that the two sides of the fences are not parallel with each other or square to each other. I like this option the best, but the reviews have really turned me off. Thoughts?


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes, the extruded aluminum has channels and would therefore seem to fit with any hole spacing.
I suspect you'd be happy with any of those options. That leads me to suggest the cheapest one.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> It looks like the 79" Aluma Classic may have what appear to be slots for the rails where some kind of T-nut attaches to it? Am I seeing things? If so, this may be good as far as wide compatibility, but what about for sturdiness?
> 
> What would you do?
> 
> ...


No brainer!


----------

